# How to wash a cat!



## rkunsaw (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Knightofalbion (Dec 15, 2014)

That dastardly dog!

I would advise you NOT to post that in the 'Pet Forums'!!!


----------



## Falcon (Dec 15, 2014)

That's why I don't have a cat;  they have no sense of humor.


----------



## kcvet (Dec 15, 2014)

call a dog and he comes a running - call a cat he say leave a number ill get back to you


----------

